# Setting Nock Height- Set level? Nock high? Super tuner advice wanted.....



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

So here is my question: When setting nock height, should you run the nock level at all costs and adjust clean vertical nock travel with cam timing adjustment or set the nock height a bit high and then finish up with cam timing adjustments? How much nock high is too much or what is the max nock high you would run? I am sure you should mess with both and see which combo works best down range bare shaft. Any insight would be much appreciated. I have my sons Halon and Halon X running well, everything in spec, but would love to hear any other insight. Nuts n Bolts, Ontarget 7, I hope you guys see this. Thank you in advance.


----------



## patches2565 (Jun 21, 2015)

I like an 1/8 high. It tuned great for me at least. I also made timing perfect. 

Hopefully some of the big dogs chip in for ya. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

tagged


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Start with level/square, and try to keep it there. And tiller set even. Start with Cams synced. Cam sync it to where you get the best bare shaft tuning. Try taking it out of sync in both directions to see if you get the desired results. ALWAYS write down every change and the result of that change. If you get to a place where your bare shaft is high and a 1/2 turn in your control cable makes it low, then tiller tune it in. It takes really good form to achieve this level of tune. Are your arrows spined, if not they should be? if not, only use the same arrows. Then try different (high/low) grips to see if makes a difference, some of the pretty wooden grips contribute to this problem (Hoyts for me) I shoot them with side plates much better. Move D loop/rest only as a last resort. Hope this helps.


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

many opinions but here are mine, i have a bow holder and i use levels, one goes on the string the other goes on the arrow, mark string install D loop, now i go to time my cams, i dont believe in having 1 cam or the other advanced or ******ed, after that i go to my center shot, meaning distance from the riser to the center of the arrow. this are just starting points. after this is done, i now start my paper tuning, this some times just takes a few min. or even hours, paper tuning requires an almost perfect grip. i do this at 6 feet than 15 feet. now i know the bow is shooting perfect, i now group tune my arrows by placing a cross on a piece of paper, start with my left and rights, so all my arrows will go into a 3/4 line by adjusting my rest slightly, after this is done i go to the horz. line . now in my mind with field points i,am sighted in at 20 yards. using the same size or weight broad head they should hit the same or dam close


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Depends on the cam design. Personally, single cams and hybrids get the nock set a little high of 90deg, usually 1/8" or so. Binary cams get it set level. From there, tuning dictates whether it stays or moves. If I have to adjust the cam timing too far from where I want it, top hitting first in hybrids and hitting together on binaries, then it or the rest gets moved a little. But it all depends on the shooting/tuning results. I try not to get too hung up on putting it in one spot and refusing to wiggle one way or the other. I don't every like a nock low though.


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome info guys and thank you! I am looking forward to trying a few of these methods.


----------



## Aviduser01 (Jan 22, 2017)

For whatever reason the pse's ive owned like 1/8-1/4 nock high with the timing bang on.
On a good day i can stack arrows at 55 so i dont worry about it


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

I will try it a few different ways and see what the best down range performance is. I appreciate all the good info.


----------

